# 2016 Cruze Premier Cargo Net Hooks.



## es8m (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone know the part number for the cargo net hooks for the new generation Cruze? While the cargo net is the same for all of them the bag hook needs to be removed on the new ones. With a different sized attachment point and a larger space to cover due to the square shape of the hook I would need to get one of these.
I can not find a picture of the hook hardware for the new # 13493940 cargo net anywhere.


Thanks.


----------



## salehoor (Jul 23, 2016)

interesting to know the answers


----------



## davhamm (May 2, 2011)

Trying to figure that out myself. My net came with the normal retainers 96936860, so I don't think they are to go were the grocery bag hooks go. 

I am working on an answer to this. I have a bit of an advantage, I work for GM so trying to contact the person who released this, to find out what I am to do with it. 

Will let you know if I make any progress. 

The thoughts and comments here are my own and in no way reflect or represent GM as a company.


----------



## davhamm (May 2, 2011)

Posted the instructions in the Interior tutorials http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/353-gen2-interior-tutorials/173705-installing-cargo-net.html


----------

